# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Pijnlijke arm

## evelinesmit

Hoi,

Gisteren met squashen heb ik - ja, het was nogal een stomme actie van mezelf - mezelf geslagen met een squashracket (ik sloeg door tegen mijn arm waarmee ik het racket niet vast had).
Op dit moment doet mijn onderarm heel veel pijn. Bij het optillen van alles (van iets heel zwaars, tot een leeg glas) doet mijn arm pijn. Het is dezelfde pijn als degene die je krijgt op het moment dat je een ijsbeentje krijgt, maar is dan constant.
Mijn arm is verder niet blauw, wel is de plek waar ik heb geslagen een beetje opgezwollen.

Heeft iemand enig idee wat dit is? Waarschijnlijk moet ik gewoon wat meer geduld hebben, maar aangezien ik nogal veel sport belemmert de pijn me nogal.

Bedankt alvast!

----------

